# Rims on my '94 Nissan Sentra XE



## NighttimeNissan (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello, after searching the forums for some time, I have come up with the following spec's on for rims on amy 1994 4 door Nissan Sentra XE.
offset of 38mm
bolt pattern is 4x100
and the hub diameter is 59mm

after searching and searching through countless 20" rims lol I picked a 17" Falken rim.

Falken Sceptor

as you can see they are 17" rims with a 4x100, 4x114.3 bolt pattern and a 42mm offset.
so is the extra 4mm a big problem? and what kind of tires should I throw on these bad boys? (I am noobish in the ways of the tires)

After yet more research, it appears that a lighter rim would be better for my not so powerful 4cyl. engine! So I was thinking about stepping it down to 16" and looking for a lighter brand such as rota if i can find a good deal... any suggestions?


-Noobie Nissan Owner


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

16s are plenty big on a B13. If you step up your tire size just a little from what is recommended, they look that much bigger. 

I've got 2 sets or Rotas but they are 15's or I'd offer to sell you a set.


----------



## NighttimeNissan (Aug 25, 2007)

i'm starting to look at 16's, i don't want them to look gaudy you know? but i hate my tiny little like 14's or whatever come stock on it... so i'm trying make them bigger without putting too much pressure on my brakes and such... mainly i just want them to be good looking cause what else are rims for? lol i'd like them to be black and have a nice design to them, maybe black with silver would be nice but as it is now i will start looking for lightweight 16's but the 17" sceptors are my favorite as of yet.


----------



## NighttimeNissan (Aug 25, 2007)

i've been using "sportcompactonly.com" to look for parts because it has a nice financing option... 

however if i search for body kits for a 94 sentra xe it only comes up with 2dr body kits, but if i search for the 94 sentra gxe it shows 4dr body kits... will the gxe body kits fit on my xe?

and does anyone else know any other sites where you can get some nice parts for a 94 nissan, maybe rims, that you can choose financing as a payment option?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

15 or 16 inch


----------

